

Handheld Devices Should Be Banned for Children - naren87
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/cris-rowan/10-reasons-why-handheld-devices-should-be-banned_b_4899218.html

======
mschuster91
30 minutes a day of video games. LOL. In lots of games, a single level or
mission takes double that time. This is just ridiculous.

